# Odering Halo's



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone ever bought anything from this person?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=7949429850&rd=1


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry dude, but halos=teh suck. The lighting is scattered and they only work good when used with fog lights. You should just get clear headlights. Im nit sure baout that seller but you could check his feedback rating and read some of them. :thumbup:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya ask liuspeed hes got the hook up. halos are not the best unless you get the nis-nak ones but those are hard to come by. but crystal clear is the best in IMO.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got Halos and I dont care for them at all. I got fog lights coming but I think im gonna have new headlights coming soon too!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

*Shouldnt have mentioned halo's*

I know what every one around here thinks about halo's so please dont fill this up with how much they suck. I have some driving lights I will be using with them to make it better. Plus the main reason I am getting them is becasue I love the way they look with the omega kit I am ordering wensday.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

crap! please search around and any thread that exists after august of 2004 about halos i have posted in...........they suck............you know that.......but your still buying them........driving lights WILL BLIND OTHER DRIVERS, they are high beam pattern lights. please dont buy them, buy the crystal clears.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> crap! please search around and any thread that exists after august of 2004 about halos i have posted in...........they suck


he asked about the seller.

Just look at his proflile and read some of them. Also watch out because they will rape you in the otherside without lube with shipping


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> crap! please search around and any thread that exists after august of 2004 about halos i have posted in...........they suck............you know that.......but your still buying them........driving lights WILL BLIND OTHER DRIVERS, they are high beam pattern lights. please dont buy them, buy the crystal clears.


But I want to go with the stealth look, and the crystals just wont flow with that, and I'm not very fond of the stealth crystal's liuspeed has. I live in a pretty big city so most of the streets are lighted so its not going to be the end of the world if the lighting isnt that great. Not to mention the crystals cost a ton. I am already going to have to dish out a extra 30 or 40 because the stealt corner's liu has went up.$118!!! but im sure they are worth it.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> he asked about the seller.
> 
> Just look at his proflile and read some of them. Also watch out because they will rape you in the otherside without lube with shipping


Yea its going to be 35 for shipping, and thats the cheapest I have seen for the halo's....it's ridiculous. You can ship a bumper for that much.


----------



## SteppinRazor (Jan 19, 2005)

i was this close to getting halos and then i read about them on this forums...they all changed my mind..but now im puttin the money towards a CAI..but the guy on ebay has 81000 transactions so us hould be aright...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> But I want to go with the stealth look, and the crystals just wont flow with that, and I'm not very fond of the stealth crystal's liuspeed has. I live in a pretty big city so most of the streets are lighted so its not going to be the end of the world if the lighting isnt that great. Not to mention the crystals cost a ton. I am already going to have to dish out a extra 30 or 40 because the stealt corner's liu has went up.$118!!! but im sure they are worth it.


hope you know they dont just bolt in


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well i just hope you arent unhappy with them :thumbup: to save money you could allways search around for some 99 stock head lights. they are crystal. but suit your self :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> 99 stock head lights. they are crystal. but suit your self :cheers:


Thats what I was thinking but I dont like how it has the opening near the bottem :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats what I was thinking but I dont like how it has the opening near the bottem :thumbdwn:


true but then pick up a "bar" grill. importfan has carbon fiber bar grills
importfan if i can ever find my boy victor (i havent seen him online for over 4 weeks!) he might be able to help you out with the price :thumbup:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> hope you know they dont just bolt in


Yea I have read some write ups on installing them.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> well i just hope you arent unhappy with them :thumbup: to save money you could allways search around for some 99 stock head lights. they are crystal. but suit your self :cheers:


I like the crystal's but not with the omega kit. Plus the main reason I dont want them is that I like the stealh loook. Thats why I am getting black halo's.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> But I want to go with the stealth look, and the crystals just wont flow with that, and I'm not very fond of the stealth crystal's liuspeed has. I live in a pretty big city so most of the streets are lighted so its not going to be the end of the world if the lighting isnt that great. Not to mention the crystals cost a ton.


I know what you mean. I wanted the "stealth" look with my first 200, so I did the black Nis-Knack projectors w/ the matching corners. Burnt them up using 100w bulbs and changed to the halos. A bit later, I saw Liu's stealth crystals, but didn't want to invest in even more lights, so I kept what I had. Took a little while to align to my tastes when I first got them, but the overall look of my car was worth it to me. I have the crystals on my other 200 and yes, they are brighter for night driving, but the black car, black windows, black lights was a hard combo to resist. They worked out pretty well for me with some Catz bulbs in them.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> I am already going to have to dish out a extra 30 or 40 because the stealt corner's liu has went up.$118!!! but im sure they are worth it.


Thats not an extra 30 or 40 dollars, its like an extra 10 from what they were. They have a new person painting the corners who is much better but charges more. you get what you pay for, liu and his supplier will offer you exelent service and you wont be disapointed working with him. One of my corners came chipped and they sent me another one out THEN tried fighting for the insurance. My hood came chipped and its been almost 2 months and we're still fighting with the insurance claim.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Thats not an extra 30 or 40 dollars, its like an extra 10 from what they were. They have a new person painting the corners who is much better but charges more. you get what you pay for, liu and his supplier will offer you exelent service and you wont be disapointed working with him. One of my corners came chipped and they sent me another one out THEN tried fighting for the insurance. My hood came chipped and its been almost 2 months and we're still fighting with the insurance claim.


I am not complaining or anything becasue I have heard how good the quality of their stuf is. But werent the like $90 before the price change?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> I know what you mean. I wanted the "stealth" look with my first 200, so I did the black Nis-Knack projectors w/ the matching corners. Burnt them up using 100w bulbs and changed to the halos. A bit later, I saw Liu's stealth crystals, but didn't want to invest in even more lights, so I kept what I had. Took a little while to align to my tastes when I first got them, but the overall look of my car was worth it to me. I have the crystals on my other 200 and yes, they are brighter for night driving, but the black car, black windows, black lights was a hard combo to resist. They worked out pretty well for me with some Catz bulbs in them.


My car is red....never really seen someone try for stealth on a red car but I just dont like the flashy stuff (chrome halo's or clear corner's). I like to keep it sort of simple.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I've seen the stealth look on a red 200.. To be honest it looks bad..Like a stripped down car ready for road rally..It just looks dirty like not well done..just my two cents


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

something like that, I guess it is an increase of 25-30, but like I said, you get what you pay for.

also, installing these will take very minor modifaction as well.

good write up on both parts on NPM


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> true but then pick up a "bar" grill. importfan has carbon fiber bar grills
> importfan if i can ever find my boy victor (i havent seen him online for over 4 weeks!) he might be able to help you out with the price :thumbup:


I have yet to see a pic of that. ANybody have any?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is a red car with crystals i dont see how it is bling bling ?

it looks stock like to me.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also please read here about best lighting to do with halos.

and here for more info about halos 

and other searches for halos here


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

halos = suck
crystals = rock
belive me man, i've had halos ..for about 3 days. I could not stand them...
Liu knows, he has told me not to get halos and i did it anyway.
My halos ended up in the dumpster as soon as i got my crystals 

stock:









halos









crystals:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b14_stealth.. you are missing 1 part.. HID retrofitted halo = rock


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

but out of both, without retrofitting, halos still suck and crystals rock


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok I will admit that the crystals do look good on that red car. I wouldnt mind getting them if they didnt cost so much. The price is good for the quality and all but I cant afford them. I need headlights now because mine are screwed. I also have to buy new airbags, wheels, bodykit, seats, and i would like a new exauhst. So the price of halo's fit into my plan much better than crystals, and I like the stealth. Maybe I will get crystals later on, but for now halo's and driving lights will work.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Well I just found out all the stealth corners are on backorder till June. This creates quite a problem.... Now I will have to waste my money on some cheapies untill I can get the stealth because my corner lights were busted with everything else on the car when it was flipped. :thumbdwn:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you can make the stealth corners yourself. Just get the crystal clear corners ..put them in the oven and paint the inside black. There is a write up for that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> Well I just found out all the stealth corners are on backorder till June. This creates quite a problem.... Now I will have to waste my money on some cheapies untill I can get the stealth because my corner lights were busted with everything else on the car when it was flipped. :thumbdwn:


GA16freak.. we talked about your needs :thumbup: hope itll work out for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> GA16freak.. we talked about your needs :thumbup: hope itll work out for ya. :thumbup:


Thankyou for all the help. Turns out that I will have the money tuesday to order them. Next time your online I will instant message you and get the details. :thumbup:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Got a question for ya liuspeed.. Well two.. 
1) When the exalta headlights come out are there going to be a stealth version? 
That would be sweet :thumbup: 
2) So since stealth gear is on backorder right now I can't get a set of Stealth projectors, with a set of stealth 2 corners till june?
Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> Got a question for ya liuspeed.. Well two..
> 1) When the exalta headlights come out are there going to be a stealth version?
> That would be sweet :thumbup:
> 2) So since stealth gear is on backorder right now I can't get a set of Stealth projectors, with a set of stealth 2 corners till june?
> Thanks


T200sx please email /pm me with those questions i will be glad to help you with them. :thumbup:


----------

